# Promotion!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Talked to our Marine this morning. He is being promoted to Corporal. Gets pinned on Monday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How exciting! I bet you're beaming jdubbya


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats!! Excellent vine = excellent fruit!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats to you and your son, JD


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you all very much. He has advanced himself steadily and really enjoys it. He now gets the "blood stripe" on his trouser legs.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oorah! Btw - I forgot where the boys are stationed. My "maybe son in law" is now in Hawaii.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats! And a big thank you to him as well for his service!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Marine. Oorah!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Oorah! Btw - I forgot where the boys are stationed. My "maybe son in law" is now in Hawaii.


He is in WA. State at the Naval Base in Bremerton. He'll be there until the end of the year and then be deployed somewhere.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hurrah for your son and all the Red White and Blue


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oorah! congrats to you and your son!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Please send you son my congrats and thank you. You and your wife have done a good job of raising him to be a man the country can be proud of. Here's one for all of you. I know how important family is to our military men and women.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations to your son!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Appreciate it!


----------

